# Old horse needs training again. Possible ?



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

To keep a long story short. I inherited a 23 yr old mare from my dad. Fit as. Good condition. (the horse) 
She has been in a paddock with a companion and not ridden for years. I'd like to ride her. She's a bit "wild" and "headstrong" at the moment. Bad mannered you could say. 
Can a horse like this be schooled do you think ? I know it depends on many factors. What do people think. She will walk with you ok but gets really excited around other horses. Maybe because she was always a dominant mare. 
Thoughts ?


----------



## Amymay (4 August 2022)

What was she like when she was previously ridden?


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2022)

My thoughts are that I not sure I think it is fair to take a horse that old who has been out of work for years and start riding it.  

Are there reasons why you feel she needs to be ridden at an age where she is unlikely to have more than a couple of years work left in her? 
.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			My thoughts are that I not sure I think it is fair to take a horse that old who has been out of work for years and start riding it. 

Are there reasons why you feel she needs to be ridden at an age where she is unlikely to have more than a couple of years work left in her?
.
		
Click to expand...

Well my definition of riding may be different from yours. I'm talking about walking her really. I just want her to be happy.


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Well my definition of riding may be different from yours. I'm talking about walking her really. I just want her to be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think it will make her happier to be ridden?  I don't understand why you wouldn't just leave her retired at 23.
.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Why do you think it will make her happier to be ridden?  I don't understand why you wouldn't just leave her retired at 23.
.
		
Click to expand...

Could be because I'm stupid and inexperienced?!


----------



## stangs (4 August 2022)

From the sounds of it, you're not experienced enough to be bringing back an older horse into ridden work. What does "headstrong" mean in this context: difficult to lead, fresh..? Why do you think you riding her will make her happier? Not to mention - an older horse who's been out in a field for a while is unlikely to be 'fit as'.

If you think taking her for in hand walks will be good for her mentally, and you don't think you can currently handle her when doing so, get someone in who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Well my definition of riding may be different from yours. I'm talking about walking her really. I just want her to be happy.
		
Click to expand...


She will be happiest left with her companion in her usual field to get on  with life as she knows it.

Eta, it is highly unlikely that her tack will fit now, she really won't be 'fit as', unless you meant fit as a horse that has been left in a field for years and an inexperienced rider won't be balanced enough to bring an unfit, elderly horse back into even walk work.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

stangs said:



			From the sounds of it, you're not experienced enough to be bringing back an older horse into ridden work. What does "headstrong" mean in this context: difficult to lead, fresh..? Why do you think you riding her will make her happier? Not to mention - an older horse who's been out in a field for a while is unlikely to be 'fit as'.

If you think taking her for in hand walks will be good for her mentally, and you don't think you can currently handle her when doing so, get someone in who knows what they're doing.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. She's in a livery with girls who can do this. I'm on the right track I think. Thanks.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

Amymay said:



			What was she like when she was previously ridden?
		
Click to expand...

Solid. A good strong hunter. But never really ridden "properly". More of a pet.


----------



## Amymay (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Solid. A good strong hunter. But never really ridden "properly". More of a pet.
		
Click to expand...

How long has she been retired for?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 August 2022)

Is this the same horse as in your last 2 threads?

She's on full livery
Your father has dementia.
Seen 3 generations of the  family ride her.
You want to ride her
She is on her own after losing companion
Shes in good condition apart from needing a farrier.
She arrived safely after a long trip.
Flies are an issue

Same horse?


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Solid. A good strong hunter. But never really ridden "properly". More of a pet.
		
Click to expand...

A pet.  Never ridden properly.  And you want to start riding her at 23?

Please think again and leave her be.  
.


----------



## moosea (4 August 2022)

I don't think it is a wise idea. 
It takes a very long time to get older horses to a level of fitness where they have the back muscles to support a rider. This would need to be done very slowly over a period of months. The saddle would need to be refitted and possibly replaced as the mare will have changed shape over the years and will continue to change shape while building muscle.

You'd have to start with leading her in walk only for at least 3-6 months slowly building up from 5 minutes in walk.

If I was in your situation I might be tempted to spend some time getting her to lead properly and maybe aiming for some in hand vertran showing instead. You will still need to tone her up with in hand walking but if she has previously hunted then she should be ok to load and it's fun spending time in preparing for shows as well as attending. 
I don't think I would ride her to be honest. She's done her working days and deserves a fun retirement. Also they get expensive very fast if you are not very careful with older horses.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Is this the same horse as in your last 2 threads?

She's on full livery
Your father has dementia.
Seen 3 generations of the  family ride her.
You want to ride her
She is on her own after losing companion
Shes in good condition apart from needing a farrier.
She arrived safely after a long trip.
Flies are an issue

Same horse?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. There's just the one


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

I'm not showing her. She's just been a farm pet.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			She will be happiest left with her companion in her usual field to get on  with life as she knows it.

Eta, it is highly unlikely that her tack will fit now, she really won't be 'fit as', unless you meant fit as a horse that has been left in a field for years and an inexperienced rider won't be balanced enough to bring an unfit, elderly horse back into even walk work.
		
Click to expand...

If you saw her you wouldn't suggest she was unfit !


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			A pet.  Never ridden properly.  And you want to start riding her at 23?

Please think again and leave her be. 
.
		
Click to expand...

By ridden I mean short walks along a bridle path (2 miles) from livery to my house and back.


----------



## Arzada (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			She will walk with you ok but gets really excited around other horses. Maybe because she was always a dominant mare.
		
Click to expand...

Her excitement around other horses might be because she has been on her own since her companion died. Is she still on her lonesome at the livery yard?


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			If you saw her you wouldn't suggest she was unfit !
		
Click to expand...


But we would.  Because no horse left 23 years in a field without  carrying a rider can possibly be fit to carry a rider. 

Looking healthy isn't the point,  she simply won't have the musculature to carry a rider on her back. 
.


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			By ridden I mean short walks along a bridle path (2 miles) from livery to my house and back.
		
Click to expand...

Why?  What's the point? What are you trying to achieve?  Why can't you just leave her be to enjoy her retirement?  
.


----------



## WispyBec (4 August 2022)

You say the horse is “fit as”.

What do you mean by this?

There’s a huge difference between being healthy/sound in the field and actually being fit for ridden work - especially at 23 years old for a horse who has never been ridden properly.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

WispyBec said:



			You say the horse is “fit as”.

What do you mean by this?

There’s a huge difference between being healthy/sound in the field and actually being fit for ridden work - especially at 23 years old for a horse who has never been ridden properly.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input. Not looking for an argument.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

ycbm said:



			Why?  What's the point? What are you trying to achieve?  Why can't you just leave her be to enjoy her retirement? 
.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input. Not looking for an argument.


----------



## Amymay (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			If you saw her you wouldn't suggest she was unfit !
		
Click to expand...

Any horse that hasn’t been ridden for a couple of months or more is ‘unfit’.  That doesn’t mean they’re not healthy.    More importantly the longer a horse has been out of work the longer the fitness process takes (just like us).

Obviously with a horse that’s 23 years old, and out of work for several years, the whole process will take even longer (it’s a bit like a 70 year old person deciding to start exercising after years of not having done so. It will be a long, slow process).

Apart from your dad, I guess the people who know her best is the Yard Owner. What’s their opinion?


----------



## planete (4 August 2022)

Horses get stressed when asked to do things they do not normally do, like being ridden after years of not being ridden, or being made to walk a strange route, particularly on their own as you are proposing to do if going from the field to your house.  If she is jumpy already she will become even more so.  You do not want to hear it but it is not fair without a long preparation done very slowly and carefully, starting with a lot of in hand work to build up the horse's weight carrying muscles plus getting her fit to venture out to a strange place.  She would need to be conditioned both physically and mentally which could take a year of regular training and would need expert help.  Please be careful for your own sake as well, she may well react very strongly to what you propose if you just try and go ahead without being able to anticipate her reactions. I can understand how you are seeing the situation but if you really want to ride, pamper your old girl and make a friend of her to make her last years happy while you go and ride at a good friendly riding establishment and enjoy safe guilt free riding.


----------



## JumpTheMoon1 (4 August 2022)

Best to leave her alone.You dont seem experienced to retrain her - too many people these days are ruining horses - shes a good age so let her enjoy her life as a pet.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 August 2022)

One very important thing, are you planning on riding bareback?
Any saddle that fitted when she might have been in work is extremely unlikely to fit now. If you did use it without a professional checking and adjusting,  then you'll cause sores and damage to her back.

As mentioned above,  she may be looking good in the field but all riding muscles will have atrophied, please rethink this.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

planete said:



			Horses get stressed when asked to do things they do not normally do, like being ridden after years of not being ridden, or being made to walk a strange route, particularly on their own as you are proposing to do if going from the field to your house.  If she is jumpy already she will become even more so.  You do not want to hear it but it is not fair without a long preparation done very slowly and carefully, starting with a lot of in hand work to build up the horse's weight carrying muscles plus getting her fit to venture out to a strange place.  She would need to be conditioned both physically and mentally which could take a year of regular training and would need expert help.  Please be careful for your own sake as well, she may well react very strongly to what you propose if you just try and go ahead without being able to anticipate her reactions. I can understand how you are seeing the situation but if you really want to ride, pamper your old girl and make a friend of her to make her last years happy while you go and ride at a good friendly riding establishment and enjoy safe guilt free riding.
		
Click to expand...

So it is possible. That's all I was asking. Thanks.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			One very important thing, are you planning on riding bareback?
Any saddle that fitted when she might have been in work is extremely unlikely to fit now. If you did use it without a professional checking and adjusting,  then you'll cause sores and damage to her back.

As mentioned above,  she may be looking good in the field but all riding muscles will have atrophied, please rethink this.
		
Click to expand...

Until she is used to me and exercised gently and built up I won't be riding her. When I do it will be with a saddle that fits well enough for a gentle ride. Checked by experienced livery staff.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			If you saw her you wouldn't suggest she was unfit !
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure I would!


----------



## skinnydipper (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Thanks for your input. Not looking for an argument.
		
Click to expand...

I know nothing about horses, the people who are replying to your post do.  I would listen to them.


----------



## View (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			So it is possible. That's all I was asking. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

It’s possible, but as with so many other things around animals, just because we can doesn’t mean we should.

Taking her out in hand for leisurely walks and hand grazing is one thing. Not sure I would want to fitten her for ridden work - and she may not appear as fit or sound come the colder weather.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Until she is used to me and exercised gently and built up I won't be riding her. When I do it will be with a saddle that fits well enough for a gentle ride. Checked by experienced livery staff.
		
Click to expand...


Livery staff are not usually qualified to check saddle fit


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Thanks for your input. Not looking for an argument.
		
Click to expand...

They aren't trying to argue,  but offering a very valid experienced opinion.

However, you do say that in your opinion the horse is fit and also it 'being a farm pet' for a number of years.
One is a true statement, the other is not. Those with experience are trying to help with broadly similar advice, but you don't seem to want this. Why?


----------



## CMcC (4 August 2022)

[QUOTE="When I do it will be with a saddle that fits well enough for a gentle ride. Checked by experienced livery staff.[/QUOTE]

Hopefully the experienced livery staff will be experienced enough to tell you that you need a qualified saddle fitter to check any saddle you intend to use.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			They aren't trying to argue,  but offering a very valid experienced opinion.

However, you do say that in your opinion the horse is fit and also it 'being a farm pet' for a number of years.
One is a true statement, the other is not. Those with experience are trying to help with broadly similar advice, but you don't seem to want this. Why?
		
Click to expand...

You seem to know more about this horse than me. I've known it for 23 years. You don't know it at all. Please respect that fact and please don't be so argumentative. Thanks.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			You seem to know more about this horse than me. I've known it for 23 years. You don't know it at all. Please respect that fact and please don't be so argumentative. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Trying not to, but you are asking and making very novice statements. 
Your posts in an earlier thread contradict other posts. 
Anyone who posts in opposition to your plan is asked not to argue.
I'm out.....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			You seem to know more about this horse than me. I've known it for 23 years. You don't know it at all. Please respect that fact and please don't be so argumentative. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...


We know as much about the horse as you have told us and we can tell how much you know about horses from what you have posted.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Trying not to, but you are asking and making very novice statements.
Your posts in an earlier thread contradict other posts.
Anyone who posts in opposition to your plan is asked not to argue.
I'm out.....
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am. 
That's why I'm posting in the new riders section.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Yes I am. 
That's why I'm posting in the new riders section.
		
Click to expand...

That is why some very experienced users have offered advice.
But i think you don't want advice that you don't like, hence asking folk not to argue. 🤔


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 August 2022)

A horse that has been a field ornament for years will not be 'fit as'. At 23, she may look well, she certainly shouldn't be ridden until a vet has seen her, she's been seen by the farrier and has been built up over MONTHS to create muscle which she will be lacking almost entirely. If you want to go from her livery to your house and back, I suggest a bike.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			A horse that has been a field ornament for years will not be 'fit as'. At 23, she may look well, she certainly shouldn't be ridden until a vet has seen her, she's been seen by the farrier and has been built up over MONTHS to create muscle which she will be lacking almost entirely. If you want to go from her livery to your house and back, I suggest a bike.
		
Click to expand...

A vet has seen her. As has a farrier.
The vet told me she is very muscular. I'm not sure she can ride a bike though.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			We know as much about the horse as you have told us and we can tell how much you know about horses from what you have posted.
		
Click to expand...

Hence why I am posting in the new rider section.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (4 August 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			That is why some very experienced users have offered advice.
But i think you don't want advice that you don't like, hence asking folk not to argue. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do think that. Don't you.


----------



## Arzada (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			I'm not sure she can ride a bike though.
		
Click to expand...

Always worth checking this when choosing a vet


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			A vet has seen her. As has a farrier.
The vet told me she is very muscular. I'm not sure she can ride a bike though.
		
Click to expand...

Suggest you find another vet.


----------



## nutjob (4 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			You seem to know more about this horse than me. I've known it for 23 years. You don't know it at all. Please respect that fact and please don't be so argumentative. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Your absolutely right.  No need to take any notice of randomers on internet forums.  You've posted for advice but these people are deliberately telling you stuff you don't want to hear.  I recommend picking one person who you have a personal connection with, in your case jump the moon.  Stick to what they suggest and ignore all of these other folks.


Jessie the Horse said:



			I'm not sure she can ride a bike though.
		
Click to expand...

All horses can ride a bike, she is just a bit out of practise.  She will soon get back into it, they never forget, it's like riding a bike.


----------



## fetlock (4 August 2022)

You can tell it’s the summer holidays


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 August 2022)

fetlock said:



			You can tell it’s the summer holidays
		
Click to expand...


The simple answer to OP's question is 'no, it's not possible!'. For all the reasons that experienced, knowledgeable people have stated.


----------



## ycbm (5 August 2022)

nutjob said:



			Your absolutely right.  No need to take any notice of randomers on internet forums.  You've posted for advice but these people are deliberately telling you stuff you don't want to hear.  I recommend picking one person who you have a personal connection with, in your case jump the moon.  Stick to what they suggest and ignore all of these other folks.

All horses can ride a bike, she is just a bit out of practise.  She will soon get back into it, they never forget, it's like riding a bike.
		
Click to expand...


PMSL


----------



## Dexter (5 August 2022)

get down on your hands and knees and let your core body muscles totally relax and droop. Then have someone place a weight on your back. Doesnt have to be hugely heavy, 15% of your own weight would be a good amount.


Feel how uncomfortable that is. Now tighten up your core and use your stomach muscles to lift your back upwards. It will feel completely different. That is the difference between looking "fit as" to a casual observer and being strong enough to be ridden. The strength of those core muscles. Your horse currently has no strength there. And yes I know that people arent the same as horses, but the effect on the spine will be exactly the same

Now imagine being 70yrs old and doing that and being expected to move and balance that weight. It can be done probably, but you will need to allow months of careful work in hand to build and strengthen those muscles before you can ride.

And horses that are sharp and reactive in hand dont tend to make quiet bombproof hacks for novices, so you can do all of this work and then get chucked off and end up injured. People die and/or get permanently disabled from riding accidents all the time. The worst I have ever known, she was standing still on the horse. Her back is shattered and she is filled with metal and will still never walk again. She spends months at a time in hopsital just to keep her alive. Its a miserable existence and not one anyone would ever choose.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (5 August 2022)

Thanks all for your replies, even the slightly angry ones. I have taken on board the comments.


----------



## luckyoldme (5 August 2022)

I got my old boy at about 18 and he wasn't to keen on the idea of being ridden again.
Like you I really just wanted a plod I went at a snails pace and read the room.
It was amazing. At first I brought him in every day and just spent time grooming him , he relaxed and began to look forward to this so I started putting his bridle on and walking him round the farm. He was still waiting by the gate for me every day so I started lunging him (later on with my next hirse


----------



## luckyoldme (5 August 2022)

Sorry..phone playing up..
Later on with my next horse I learned to long rein which I feel is much better for an old horse.
Eventually I got on him and we just went out for long rambling hacks. It was all I wanted and my horse seemed really happy with it.
At 23 you have to be very careful to go very slowly and be ready to hear what she is telling you.
Even if she isn't up for riding she has a lot to teach you...she might even give you the push to buy a younger horse.


----------



## paddi22 (5 August 2022)

as dexter said, imagine a 70 year old you know that isn't active and just watches telly all day. then stick a very heavy backpack on them suddenly and ask them to walk 2 miles up slopes and uneven ground. they would struggle, and it would be unfair to them.

there can be so much going on with horses that you can't see when you look at them in the field running around - they don't have the muscle to carry weight properly, their balance could be bad and they could stumble and hurt themselves, they could have unseen arthritis that makes it extremely painful for them. because they are not conditioned for work they very easily tweak and damage muscles. that's why everyone is saying to proceed with caution. you are best to start taking her for in-hand walks, enjoying grooming etc,  and getting advice from someone experienced at the yard.


----------



## sbloom (5 August 2022)

Saddle fitter of over 13 years here.



ycbm said:



			But we would.  Because no horse left 23 years in a field without  carrying a rider can possibly be fit to carry a rider.

Looking healthy isn't the point,  she simply won't have the musculature to carry a rider on her back.
.
		
Click to expand...

100%, something even experienced riders think can just be achieved by building up fitness gradually, not so, look up Celeste Leilani Lazaris, Manolo Mendez and Marijke De Jong for the sort of work that you should do, over a decent amount of time, to prepare especially an older horse, for being ridden.



Pearlsasinger said:



			Livery staff are not usually qualified to check saddle fit
		
Click to expand...

Another 100%!  Even bodyworkers mostly don't understand the inside of a saddle and how it should fit - plenty of people saying the channel is too narrow (the bit that runs along the spine) because that's what's visible, but it's tree shape that's wrong.  BIG difference.

This forum will help beginners or people out of their depth in a new situation until the cows come home, if they explain their situation clearly, are honest about their level of experience, and will listen to the advice given.  Not everyone on here is an expert, but a lot are.  It used to be a very different place, be glad you weren't posting about 5 years ago, you'd have been chewed up and spat out.


----------



## Birker2020 (5 August 2022)

moosea said:



			[Inappropriate quoted content removed]
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm going to put my neck on the line because I know how this poster must be feeling after the barrage of views on here.  I don't think that's a fair comment Moosea.  She sounds like a younger poster and just wants some help and advice. Her statement saying she wanted the horse to be happy wasn't in reference to the horse being happy that it was back in work.  It was more in reference to if its back in work I want it to be happy, or at least that was my take on it but her words have got twisted to suit.

I expect she hasn't a yard of horses to chose from and this is the only one available and she's anxious to ride as its her only chance.  I don't think riding a horse a couple of times a week in walk for a couple of miles is that much of a big ask and these days a 23 year old isn't considered that old.

People are right in suggesting EDT and a professional saddle fitter to give the horse a good head start and then build up work gradually.  Most horses should be capable of walking a couple of miles twice a week in walk, they walk up to 15km a day in the wild. If she has other issues like joint problems then possibly not the way to go unless she is properly assessed by the vet and receives treatment.


----------



## sbloom (5 August 2022)

Walk is just as hard on a horse - it's hard on the back directly, and on posture, and on having the saddle in balance as with most novice/young combos, and that accounts for most leisure horses, the saddle tips back in walk if it's in balance in trot.  Faster work is harder on legs - this "its just walk" has to stop.

They do up to 25 miles in the wild a day, but none of it is with a rider up, and wild horses don't have a huge lifespan, you just can't use it as a reason to do something.  If arguing about barefoot then yes, it's broadly applicable but otherwise horses survive best in the wild if they're crooked so best ignored.


----------



## Upthecreek (5 August 2022)

Birker2020 said:



			Well I'm going to put my neck on the line because I know how this poster must be feeling after the barrage of views on here.  I don't think that's a fair comment Moosea.  She sounds like a younger poster and just wants some help and advice. Her statement saying she wanted the horse to be happy wasn't in reference to the horse being happy that it was back in work.  It was more in reference to if its back in work I want it to be happy, or at least that was my take on it but her words have got twisted to suit.

I expect she hasn't a yard of horses to chose from and this is the only one available and she's anxious to ride as its her only chance.  I don't think riding a horse a couple of times a week in walk for a couple of miles is that much of a big ask and these days a 23 year old isn't considered that old.

People are right in suggesting EDT and a professional saddle fitter to give the horse a good head start and then build up work gradually.  Most horses should be capable of walking a couple of miles twice a week in walk, they walk up to 15km a day in the wild. If she has other issues like joint problems then possibly not the way to go unless she is properly assessed by the vet and receives treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but you are putting the needs/wants of the person above the welfare of the horse (which should always come first). The OP cannot be that young as she says she has known the horse for 23 years. And no 23 is not that old for a horse to still be in work if it’s been ridden it’s whole life. But it is absolutely ridiculous for a horse of 23 to start being ridden after years of retirement, particularly by someone who clearly has no idea what she is doing. Why do you feel the need to defend this? 🤯


----------



## Birker2020 (5 August 2022)

Upthecreek said:



			. Why do you feel the need to defend this? 🤯
		
Click to expand...

It's not so much 'it' as her.  I  just feel that saying she must be either an idiot or a troll is a bit unfair.  She could just be living in hope and asking the question.

 And I just felt that some people were coming down a bit hard on her, there are nicer ways of talking to people.


----------



## skinnydipper (5 August 2022)

Birker2020 said:



			It's not so much 'it' as her.  I  just feel that saying she must be either an idiot or a troll is a bit unfair.  She could just be living in hope and asking the question.

And I just felt that some people were coming down a bit hard on her, there are nicer ways of talking to people.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness to Moosea, why not quote all her post, here is the bit you missed.



moosea said:



			You're on one of the most knowledgable horse forums around and are asking people people for advice and then telling them not to argue when they tell youwhat you don't want to hear.
		
Click to expand...

It's a problem on AAD too - people asking for advice but then don't want to hear it.


----------



## Birker2020 (5 August 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			In fairness to Moosea, why not quote all her post, here is the bit you missed.



It's a problem on AAD too - people asking for advice but then don't want to hear it.
		
Click to expand...

I quoted the bit that was relevant to the question I was asked!  And to be honest, there is a distinct difference between hearing something and having it rammed down your throat in a not very nice way.


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 August 2022)

It is doable in the right situation with the right people but honestly I think with your lack of experience you will probably even struggle to get her to leave her field on her own.

Horses can get worried and stressed by the most simple changes to there routine and life I really wouldn't bother.


----------



## Birker2020 (5 August 2022)

Upthecreek said:



			[Inappropriate quoted content removed]
		
Click to expand...

I guess I'm the type that gives people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 August 2022)

I will give you an example my own horse is 18 his not been ridden or worked in about 8 months, this is a horse I have owned and handled everyday since he was 2 his been schooled competed with me I know him inside out.

I've just started to bring him back into work his had multiple issues and it's freaked him out a bit, I've had to stick to very short hacks on routes he knows, I've had to keep schooling simple and it's took everything I know to keep him calm and settled, I don't want him leaping around and getting himself in a state, his always been quite a hot horse and takes a while to settle into work and I know eventually he will be fine.

I have been around horses for over 40 years I I have worked with them so I know what I'm doing but it's not been an easy few weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (5 August 2022)

I would certainly think twice about bringing my 22 year old back into work after 3 years off.  She looks fabulous(IMHO). But knowing her for so many years I can look at her and despite living out 24/7 so getting some field exercise  roaming around,  I can pick out things in her and in pics of her that show me she is no longer fit to ride at all. Some friends have suggested she looks so well she would be fine to hack out gently when/if the time comes.

My vet said he also thinks she might be OK for lightwork ambling around the lanes if and when I can ride again. But right now I cannot see me having the time or ability to devote to all that muscle rebuilding and strength and agility for her to be pain free and comfortable even walking around the lanes. Image is her last summer, I bet some of the more experienced forum members can see what I am seeing. Looking 'well' in the field does not equate to looking riding fit IMO.

So its a big No from me I'm afraid for my old horse and for OP's old timer.


----------



## Peglo (5 August 2022)

Both of my oldies were retired before 23. One was lameness issues, the other didn’t want to be ridden. I wouldn’t consider bringing a 23 year old back into work especially (correct me if I’m wrong) the horse had never been in any proper ridden work.

I’ve owned a pony for over 18 years but there is SO many more experienced people here than me and I value their thoughts and advice and have learned a lot from them. It maybe comes across as blunt but that might not be how it was written.


----------



## Barton Bounty (5 August 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			I will give you an example my own horse is 18 his not been ridden or worked in about 8 months, this is a horse I have owned and handled everyday since he was 2 his been schooled competed with me I know him inside out.

I've just started to bring him back into work his had multiple issues and it's freaked him out a bit, I've had to stick to very short hacks on routes he knows, I've had to keep schooling simple and it's took everything I know to keep him calm and settled, I don't want him leaping around and getting himself in a state, his always been quite a hot horse and takes a while to settle into work and I know eventually he will be fine.

I have been around horses for over 40 years I I have worked with them so I know what I'm doing but it's not been an easy few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

But your doing it the right way! Bit by bit and slowly 😊


----------



## Zoeypxo (5 August 2022)

If the horse had previously had a successful ridden career and was sound , maybe. You say she has been a pet and not ridden properly before so i would not personally consider riding this horse.
Is there a local riding school you could ride at to learn to ride?


----------



## Goldie's mum (6 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			If you saw her you wouldn't suggest she was unfit !
		
Click to expand...

You must have loads of pictures of her. Grandad riding her?, dad riding her?, you with her as a child?, recent ones? We love pictures here - please share!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Until she is used to me and exercised gently and built up I won't be riding her. When I do it will be with a saddle that fits well enough for a gentle ride. Checked by experienced livery staff.
		
Click to expand...

Am just coming on to this thread ........... IF this mare had been in regular ridden work up till now - even if that was just poddling round the lanes say, then I'd be happier about the suggestion of her being brought back into work. One of my liveries has just taken on a dear old boy of 18 who's been a steeplechaser then a hunter i.e. he HAS done something reasonably recently, he just isn't capable of a full day's hunting anymore and is seeking a quieter life which is why the owner passed him on. New Owner is taking it very very slowly indeed and doing ALL checks i.e. teeth, farrier, back/physio, and getting saddle fitter (as well as constantly monitoring the fit as he develops) as well as walking him out in hand.

But from the info on here, that isn't the case with this 23yo???

I am trying to be polite here: you say (above) that you'll be riding her in a "saddle that fits well enough for a gentle ride. Checked by experienced livery staff". Sooh are you then at a yard where the "livery staff" are ALL trained SMS saddle fitters?? Yes?? Coz if not, then you'll be running very serious risk of ruining this poor mare's back. I'm a YO, and therefore could say I guess that I'm "experienced livery staff". OK so I'd have a good idea of whether something sort-of fitted or not - but no way am I a qualified saddle fitter fit to judge nor would I pretend to be! Good grief.

OP - you are seriously concerning me when you say this!! and yet I have the feeling that you are determined to ride this mare in spite of the advice given?? If you won't take it from us here on the Forum, then I would urge you to seriously have a talk with both your vet AND a physio: both of whom as professionals should attempt to thoroughly dissuade you from this unwise course of action.

There has been some excellent advice on here which I would suggest be followed. Give this poor old gal her well-earned retirement and for pity's sake leave her alone.


----------



## AengusOg (6 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			To keep a long story short. I inherited a 23 yr old mare from my dad. Fit as. Good condition. (the horse)
She has been in a paddock with a companion and not ridden for years. I'd like to ride her. She's a bit "wild" and "headstrong" at the moment. Bad mannered you could say.
Can a horse like this be schooled do you think ? I know it depends on many factors. What do people think. She will walk with you ok but gets really excited around other horses. Maybe because she was always a dominant mare.
Thoughts ?
		
Click to expand...

If I were you, I'd not be thinking so much about riding your mare at this point. I think she'd benefit from a month of ground work and short walks out in hand. This will let you assess her, and will build trust and mutual understanding between you.
If, after you've spent 20 hours or so working together on ground, you have a good relationship and you feel your mare is responding favourably, you might find that she would enjoy being ridden a couple of times a week the two miles between the yard and your house.
At 23yrs old, your mare might be good for, and enjoy, a few hacks a week.
As for schooling, I'd not expect too much of her.


----------



## Winters100 (6 August 2022)

Quite apart from the morality of it there will be a huge cost in terms of getting this horse to the point that you could try to ride her. If she has been retired for some years she will probably need a new saddle, one properly fitted by a qualified person.  Experienced livery staff are not saddle fitters, this is why pros do not fit their own saddles. Then she will need a through check by the vet, not to mention many months of daily groundwork to strengthen her muscles.    At that point, assuming that all has gone well, it may be possible to try to ride her, but you may then discover that she is not suitable for a novice, or not suitable for ridden work at all. I would suggest that if you want to ride you use these funds to take lessons at a riding school.

To put this in context my schoolmistress is in daily work, but I have fully accepted that if she has any prolonged period out of work then it will be necessary to retire her. I just do not feel that getting her properly muscled again would be fair or possible.  Her exact age is unknown, but vet estimates somewhere nearing 20 years.

Finally I would say that you should think of the horse, but also of yourself.  If a horse feels pain their reaction can be extreme, they do not have the option of saying 'this hurts, could you get off please', so they have to show you.  Injuries from riding can be life changing, so this is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 August 2022)

AengusOg said:



			If I were you, I'd not be thinking so much about riding your mare at this point. I think she'd benefit from a month of ground work and short walks out in hand. This will let you assess her, and will build trust and mutual understanding between you.
If, after you've spent 20 hours or so working together on ground, you have a good relationship and you feel your mare is responding favourably, you might find that she would enjoy being ridden a couple of times a week the two miles between the yard and your house.
At 23yrs old, your mare might be good for, and enjoy, a few hacks a week.
As for schooling, I'd not expect too much of her.
		
Click to expand...

My word, hello, stranger! Proper blast from the past seeing your name!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (6 August 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			My word, hello, stranger! Proper blast from the past seeing your name!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! I was wondering was it the same poster. Good to see you back again AengusOg. 😊


----------



## Jessie the Horse (13 August 2022)

Birker2020 said:



			Well I'm going to put my neck on the line because I know how this poster must be feeling after the barrage of views on here.  I don't think that's a fair comment Moosea.  She sounds like a younger poster and just wants some help and advice. Her statement saying she wanted the horse to be happy wasn't in reference to the horse being happy that it was back in work.  It was more in reference to if its back in work I want it to be happy, or at least that was my take on it but her words have got twisted to suit.

I expect she hasn't a yard of horses to chose from and this is the only one available and she's anxious to ride as its her only chance.  I don't think riding a horse a couple of times a week in walk for a couple of miles is that much of a big ask and these days a 23 year old isn't considered that old.

People are right in suggesting EDT and a professional saddle fitter to give the horse a good head start and then build up work gradually.  Most horses should be capable of walking a couple of miles twice a week in walk, they walk up to 15km a day in the wild. If she has other issues like joint problems then possibly not the way to go unless she is properly assessed by the vet and receives treatment.
		
Click to expand...

She ? Very good. And also incorrect.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (13 August 2022)

Pinkvboots said:



			I will give you an example my own horse is 18 his not been ridden or worked in about 8 months, this is a horse I have owned and handled everyday since he was 2 his been schooled competed with me I know him inside out.

I've just started to bring him back into work his had multiple issues and it's freaked him out a bit, I've had to stick to very short hacks on routes he knows, I've had to keep schooling simple and it's took everything I know to keep him calm and settled, I don't want him leaping around and getting himself in a state, his always been quite a hot horse and takes a while to settle into work and I know eventually he will be fine.

I have been around horses for over 40 years I I have worked with them so I know what I'm doing but it's not been an easy few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. This is the best and most relatable advice I've been given. Thank you.


----------



## mini_b (13 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			Thank you. This is the best and most relatable advice I've been given. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I’m just going to go ahead and say that you relate to this advice because it’s what you want to hear.
PVB has had horses for YEARS and knows the horse and it’s had 8 months off, which in the grand scheme of things is just a very long winter.

Edited to add - 23 is “no age” to a horse that has maintained some level of fitness. For a horse that has done nothing, it’s old. Use it or lose it in terms of muscle tone which is required to lump someone around on its back. Yes, even in walk. 

you are a novice owner, your grandads horse has 4/5 years on hers and as you stated it’s never really been ridden, just a pet.
2 completely different things to get going.

leave the old dear be, if you want to play with her do some liberty work and if riding is that important to you; have some riding lessons.

just because you can, doesn’t mean you should.


----------



## Jessie the Horse (13 August 2022)

mini_b said:



			I’m just going to go ahead and say that you relate to this advice because it’s what you want to hear.
PVB has had horses for YEARS and knows the horse and it’s had 8 months off, which in the grand scheme of things is just a very long winter.

Edited to add - 23 is “no age” to a horse that has maintained some level of fitness. For a horse that has done nothing, it’s old. Use it or lose it in terms of muscle tone which is required to lump someone around on its back. Yes, even in walk.

you are a novice owner, your grandads horse has 4/5 years on hers and as you stated it’s never really been ridden, just a pet.
2 completely different things to get going.

leave the old dear be, if you want to play with her do some liberty work and if riding is that important to you; have some riding lessons.

just because you can, doesn’t mean you should.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you once again for the advice. 
As I said previously I have taken on board previous comments.


----------



## Birker2020 (14 August 2022)

Jessie the Horse said:



			She ? Very good. And also incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

Well i wont bother to help defend you next time in that case


----------



## ycbm (14 August 2022)

No point, deleted


----------

